# Positive test after negative on OTD?



## Toddy74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever got to OTD and had a negative test result and the gone on to get a positive a couple of days later?
I tested yesterday which was BFN and was told by clinic to carry on with pessaries and test again in two days.
I had a 3 day transfer.
Just wondered if it was still possible to get a positive result?


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

toddy one lady on here Joanna1981 this happened too look her up on here. She now is pregnant with twins!!!!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, not me, but a lady on another site stopped all her med's and then retested a week later, as her AF hadn't started and it was a BFP.

She went on to have a healthy son.

X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Toddy- it can be from late implantation... Good luck xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

It happened to me in 2007, my son is now 4 late implantation

Donna


----------



## Toddy74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for all replies.
Sadly for me it is still a BFN so I have stopped the cyclogest now and am already getting some brown bleeding and AF pains.
Waiting til tomorrow for follow up appointment to be sorted.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Toddy  so sorry to hear that xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that toddy take care sweetheart xxx


----------

